# Has anyone tried TruTurn hooks?



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

What are they like?
Do they work?
Do you think the hook up rate is greater?

If you're not sure what I'm talking about, TruTurns are hooks that the shaft of the hook has a kink in it. Apparently as the fish bites on the bait, the kink forces the hook to turn inside the fishes mouth and therefore improve the chances of a hook up!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I haven't used them for years now but would definitely if I could find them. I did a few experiments with them and they consistently gave hook ups where normal hooks just would not pull a fish.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Gavin,
You can get them on the Coast here at Doug Burt's Fishing Store at Labrador.
You can get them through Motackle too!
It's good to hear you think they work!!


----------



## eFishent (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Gavan, The few times I've used them (freshwater) I've been plagued with snags although I don't understand why; it could've just been coincidence. 
Cheers, Robbo


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Ive used them before. There not bad because they are very thin and light and you do get a good hook up rate. Down side is the rust very quickly break quite easily, and are a bugga to get out if swallowed.

I usually use use wide gap hooks these days, as they are also quite fine hold the bait well and usually hook in the mouth for easy hook removal.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Dale,

I use Tru Turn hooks for ganged hooks with an added swivel between each hook. Works particularly well on ganging garfish, the trick being run the lay of the hooks along the underside of the garfish. Works great on kings around here! 
Can't comment on the smaller hooks sorry, but the large ones are very strong, and I've even seen them used on trolling skirts for bigger pelagics.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Dave 73, that's a great idea!!
I've got some gar for bait (and for a feed) at the moment - they're pretty thick in the Broady at the moment!!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

OK, Now for the icing on top!

Make sure the eye of your leading hook ends up directly beneath the jaw of the gar. Get some copper 4 strand picture hanging wire (it seems to be the best thing I've found so far) and with an inch or so, thread it through the eye of the hook and around top and bottom jaw of the gar.  
Twist it tight and cut off the excess. This will keep the jaw shut and the whole bait straight.
Break off the beak and have a very small running torpedo sinker down the line, just helps keeping it all straight and true.

Have a few practices and you'll be fine with it.
If you come up with any other ways let me know.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave73 said:


> Get some copper 4 strand picture hanging wire (it seems to be the best thing I've found so far) and with an inch or so, thread it through the eye of the hook and around top and bottom jaw of the gar.


Dave fuse wire is good also and worth a try mate


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Dave for the tip about the sinker!!
I've been using wire for a while and it also works really well on ganged pillies to keep their mouths shut and swimming in a straight line!


----------

